# Never found one of these on a dig before.



## diginit (May 12, 2004)

Too bad it's only 2 3/16" tall.Kind of a dull dig this weekend. A couple bottles and Lots of jokes.


----------



## diginit (May 13, 2004)

Alot of bad jokes, that is.dug up a bromo,a small ? seams stop at the shoulders,1/2 pint SJ creamery bottle,and a Badge that I belive went on a milkmans hat.


----------



## diginit (May 13, 2004)

Just cool junk,I know. Anyone collect salt shakers?or are these just cool junk too?         Have a great day!


----------



## luvtodig (May 13, 2004)

Cool Finds Diginit[]  I hope  the jokes were not all "bathroom" humor[]  love the little toilet..probably from a doll house??  or??  the milk bottle, and the badge are really neat too...I am sure that there are pepole out there that would love to have both in their collections..thanks for sharing[]  it is more then I am digging these days...have a good day!


----------



## Larisa W. (May 13, 2004)

Hey...those are all kinda neat!

 I would keep the toilet if it were me, its a great little suprise find. The badge should be a collectible for someone, maybe you could sell that one on ebay. Who knows what you'll find next. [:-] I really enjoy finding the odd things, especially the ones that I cant figure out what they used to be for.

 Keep diggin!

 LarisaW


----------



## Bluebelle (May 13, 2004)

Cool stuff! The toilet would be interesting to folks who collect doll house furniture and miniatures. I have a porcelain toilet with a wooden seat, about that same size, no tank, that was given to me with other older doll house furn. when I was an older child - my est. of its age was about early to mid 1930's.


----------



## Kim (May 13, 2004)

Great Finds!
 It would be kind of funny if you found that little loo in a privy, lol[].
 Kim


----------



## Jody 1960 (Jun 15, 2004)

That is really cool. This is my first time in the club and I dont know how to post a question I have several medicien bottles most of them are still full. I also have a whol can of milk sugar made ny Merck. I would like to post them but dont know how.
 But anyway congrats on your find


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Diginit, looks like your day went pretty well. nice looking bottles, if you decide to let go of the little bathroom fixture, please let me know! I'm redoing an old dollhouse for grand-daughter.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello Diginit,

  Here is one of my favorite unexpected finds, it came out of an 1850's pit.

  Joe.


----------



## diginit (Jun 15, 2004)

Wow, I'm pleasantly suprised to see this post come back to the top.

  Jody- It's really not that hard to post pics.Just takes a little time and practice. Check out "using the forum". If you can't adjust the size of your pic,post it anyways. Only the first time though. This will get you online till you learn how to edit the pics yourself.Oh yea,You didn't hear this from me. OK? (Sorry Moderators)

 Old Digger, I Might be opening an E-Bay account soon.I'll E-mial you when this one goes on. If you need one right now, you might get lucky if you post a Wanted in 'Buy,Sell, and Swap.

 Relicsnstuff, Cute puppy. I think that deserves a post of it's own. It's amazing that something so fragile can survive underground for 150 years.Don't you? Keep Diginit!


----------

